# I'm happy....



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

had some kids return this year comment on the display last year was the best on the street, this years was good also, but i made the mistake of putting the bigger props down the side of the house and they got missed....

also i have a neighbor who did a big set-up this year, let the contest's begin...

I am already making a list for 2008...


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

noting like a little competition to bring out the best in you


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

NickG said:


> noting like a little competition to bring out the best in you


Absolutely!

You can't let your neighbor beat you to the punch, Punch!

Ahem, what I meant to say was...That's the way it is at my seasonal campstie for Halloween judging weekend. Many seasonal campers set up their sites with lots of stuff over several weekends prior. Over the last 7 years, the winner has been between either my neighbor that is around the corner (visible from my window) and myself. Every year, he sets some things up while I look out at what he's doing. The next day, I may set up and see him looking out his window at what I'm doing. The next weekend, He'll pull up with his van loaded with more stuff...and so on.

What I'm saying is, it's the competition that makes us do the best 2 sites in the campground.

Hopefully, your other neighbors may want to get into the action when they see the attention. Then you'll have lots more TOTs and a well decorated street to boot.


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

I'm quite happy, also. I actually had tots shed tears of fear this year. Real, genuine fear tears.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So next year your going for wet pants too Ltt?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I too enjoy the competition, it just makes everything we do just a little more exciting. Kerryike, I too do a camping thing and this year was my first year in the competition and I actually won!!! We had soo much fun talking about our projects and all left saying, next year will be even better. I told my neighbor (before I knew that I won) after seeing his setup that next year I'll be breaking out the big guns!!!! I think the competition part is half the fun and it really brings out the best in all of us and the tot'er are the ones who really benefit.


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> So next year your going for wet pants too Ltt?


Either that or someone getting sick (seeing as I may be doing a disorientation/sound theme).


----------

